# i just got my ps...



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

so i just got my 12 ps (1in)and i put them in my 30 gal.i did a setup but im not very sure about it..any advice will be very useful.also i need to know what i have to feed them in that age..and what water condition they need.thanks in advance everybody.and heres a couple photos of my setup..


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

and one more............


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

first off nice tank bro...but 12 piranha in that small of a tank is just way to much...u need to get rid of like 7 of them or upgrade real soon

second off... did u test teh water for ammonia nitrates and nitrites? have u cycled yet?...if not ur fish are gonna die real quick

third off...have u set up all the equipmnet such as the heater and filter...form that picture i cant really tell...if not u should get one...

i dont know wut to really tell you unless u tell me wut u haev already done with the tank as far as equipment setup and water treatment goes...

if u need help just tell us wut u have done so far and then ill help u from there

but goodluck and until then

peace


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> first off nice tank bro...but 12 piranha in that small of a tank is just way to much...u need to get rid of like 7 of them or upgrade real soon


 7 of them ? only ?

How about 11 of them ..........

Nice tank and all but its way too small









Welcome aboard


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

well if he wants to upgrade i guess 5 will b eok for now...there only an inch rite MR. HARLEY?


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

i think they have plenty of room for now they are only 1'' each and they look fine.i have two filters in the tank one penguin filter and one internal filter.its been running for three months.the water looks like this because i just clean the gravel and i add another one(the red gravel) and i forgot to wash it.no ammonia or nitrates in the tank.i ll upgrade in about two months.im thinking about 360 gallon pond in my basement or a 150 tank.so now what i have to feed them.thanks for the advice.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, if you look at the size of those fish in the 2nd pic compared to the decor, they should be ok in there for a while, but no more than a few months.
I'd start looking around for a very big tank soon, because with 12 reds, a 72x20x24" tank for life is recommended: of course, temporarily they will do fine in smaller tanks, but upgrading and moving your fish every few months isn't that great a solution, imo.

Other than that I must say that the decor looks stunning - very natural, nice and dark.
I hope you cycled that tank before releasing the reds....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> well if he wants to upgrade i guess 5 will b eok for now...there only an inch rite MR. HARLEY?


Can you tell me where it says 5 p's in a 30 gallon is ok ? or are these just your scientific theories ?:laugh:

Even if they are 1 inch a 30 gallon is way to small IMO









Love the Decor though


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

yea it does look real good...kinda dumb question...but are all tohse plants real and those trees to?

o and btw if there is no ammonia or nitrates and nitrites...and if uve cycled then your strait dont worry about ne thing but getting a bigger tank in a few months


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks judazzz.thays what i was thinking.they are way too small for now and i think they are gonna be okay for 2 months.i just post before what i m gonna do with upgrading.thanks a lot.


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

yes they are real.they are 4 plants(with the moss) 1 piece of rock and 6 pieces of wood.thanks.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn! Nice set-up for a 30gal! I also think they should be ok for now! Looking at the pics they are really small and should be fine! But when they get at 2" or a little over 2" upgrade!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

gbert15 said:


> Damn! Nice set-up for a 30gal! I also think they should be ok for now! Looking at the pics they are really small and should be fine! But when they get at 2" or a little over 2" upgrade!


 Which will be in about a month , with the way those little killah's grow :nod:


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

Very nice tank good lighting


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

i need almost two months maybe less to upgrade.i have the money but i dont have the time right now!!!thanks for your replies everyone.can sb tell me what i should feed these guys???
thnks gbert15.


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks killum..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

antreas21 said:


> i need almost two months maybe less to upgrade.i have the money but i dont have the time right now!!!thanks for your replies everyone.can sb tell me what i should feed these guys???
> thnks gbert15.


 Beefheart, earthworms , pellets , flakes , things like that


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks mr harley but the only think availiable right now is flakes and some frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

antreas21 said:


> thanks mr harley but the only think availiable right now is flakes and some frozen brine shrimp.


 Perfect







go for it


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

i should feed them now?i got them since 6 hours.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is awesome setup for a 30g

and did u just put the water in.
there is excellent aritcle on cycling water in the chemisrty section


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

antreas21 said:


> i should feed them now?i got them since 6 hours.


 You can try to see if they want to eat ........They are still acclimating to their new surroundings , so they may not eat


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

thats a superb tank u got there , just a shame a bout the amount of p's for it - its gonna put u under a lot of pressure to get another tank real soon, before u start losing p's. u know eventually, if u wanna keep em all together (which would be awesome) u'r gonna need a beast over 200 gall. good luck, n keep us all posted on yr progress with the little fellas!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Death in # said:


> that is awesome setup for a 30g
> 
> and did u just put the water in.
> there is excellent aritcle on cycling water in the chemisrty section


 read his lil parapgraph post, cycled for 3 months


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for the help fresh..you know where is the best place to buy a tank???and maybe how much is gonna cost????just the tank!no lights no filters nothing.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Fresh said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > that is awesome setup for a 30g
> ...










water looks cloudy 
just wonderin


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

i just clean the old gravel and add a new one and i forgot to wash the new before i put in the tank...


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Try checking out glasscages.com if not just look at the members classifieds section!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Give them some blood worms if you can find any. Mine loved them when they were that size.


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

i gave them some frozen brine shrimp.they got crazy!!!!


----------

